# Canadian Degree Attestation



## CDH (Sep 28, 2009)

I am a graduate (Btech in computing)of British columbia Open University, canada. I have done this through Aptech Computer Education,Bangalore. in 2002,I had successfully completed this course. 
Past 7 years i have been working in inida only.Now iam planning to go to UAE in search of Job. I was reading the forum in search of similar experiences like me in getting UAE empassy attestation.I also want to get UAE empassy attestation for my degree certificate. Hope you can guide me to get it done as soon as possible.

Please help me to get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

The process is different depending on where you are. But I believe you will have to get a copy of the original degree attested by the Canadian Embassy in your country (you will have to show them your original degree ofcourse), followed by the Ministry of foreign affairs. You can then take it to the UAE embassy for their final stamps.

Note: The UAE embassy will not touch anything that has not been attested by the ministry of foreign affairs (atleast this is the case in some of the GCC countries)





CDH said:


> I am a graduate (Btech in computing)of British columbia Open University, canada. I have done this through Aptech Computer Education,Bangalore. in 2002,I had successfully completed this course.
> Past 7 years i have been working in inida only.Now iam planning to go to UAE in search of Job. I was reading the forum in search of similar experiences like me in getting UAE empassy attestation.I also want to get UAE empassy attestation for my degree certificate. Hope you can guide me to get it done as soon as possible.
> 
> Please help me to get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## CDH (Sep 28, 2009)

*Canadian degree Attestation*



iansari said:


> The process is different depending on where you are. But I believe you will have to get a copy of the original degree attested by the Canadian Embassy in your country (you will have to show them your original degree ofcourse), followed by the Ministry of foreign affairs. You can then take it to the UAE embassy for their final stamps.
> 
> Note: The UAE embassy will not touch anything that has not been attested by the ministry of foreign affairs (atleast this is the case in some of the GCC countries)


Thanks a lot ansari. DO i need to get a copy of the original degree attested by the Canadian Embassy in India? can i send a notarised copy(attested by a notary public Lawyer) of my original certificate to the Ministry of foreign affairs Canada and then to the UAE empassy in Canada? Please confirm..


----------



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

You can, if the copy of the original degree has been attested by a registered Canadian notary. 

Thats the normal process in fact (for someone moving from Canada to Dubai for example).

You would get a copy of your degree notarized by a Canadian notary. Then take them to the Canadian ministry of foreign affairs for attestation and then finally to the UAE embassy. In fact the process is pretty much the same for other gulf countries as well (for example I have done for a previous role in Saudi).

Good luck. While your are at it, get a couple of extra copies done in case you need them again in the future. I used mine when I moved from KSA to Dubai as an example and followed the process I detailed in my earlier post.




CDH said:


> Thanks a lot ansari. DO i need to get a copy of the original degree attested by the Canadian Embassy in India? can i send a notarised copy(attested by a notary public Lawyer) of my original certificate to the Ministry of foreign affairs Canada and then to the UAE empassy in Canada? Please confirm..


----------



## CDH (Sep 28, 2009)

*to clarify*



iansari said:


> You can, if the copy of the original degree has been attested by a registered Canadian notary.
> 
> Thats the normal process in fact (for someone moving from Canada to Dubai for example).
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the reply. 
If you can clarify one more doubt that would be of great help.
since i reside in india, i wont be able to get notarised my certificates from canada.
can that be done from india and send to canadian ministry of foreign affairs for attestation and then finally to the UAE embassy?.


----------



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

CDH said:


> Thanks again for the reply.
> If you can clarify one more doubt that would be of great help.
> since i reside in india, i wont be able to get notarised my certificates from canada.
> can that be done from india and send to canadian ministry of foreign affairs for attestation and then finally to the UAE embassy?.


In that case trying following the procedure I originally detailed. Have the degree attested by the Canadian embassy, then by the Indian ministry of foreign affairs and then finally by the UAE embassy in India. 

Should work I think.


----------

